
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Roadblocks Sequencing of Black Rhino Due to NGO Lobbying - george88b
https://experiment.com/u/yHldOQ
======
DanBC
It wasn't due to NGO lobbying, and that's not currently in the source title.

[https://experiment-uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/file-
attachments...](https://experiment-uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/file-
attachments/5332/HWRo6uQ5SCUiu7xLrFyN_Denial%20Letter.pdf)

Para 7 and 8 are pretty clear that Black Rhino is listed in Appendix 1 of
CITES, and thus any import of material is subject to pretty fierce controls.

